# Citizen Chrono



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ijust flitted to e-bolox bay for a min and saw this that I had been watching ...less than a min to go....no bids...what do you think? how easy is it to cet chrono hands reset?










comments before i say how much?

Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

if the chron hands are not seeting to zero but are working ok then it's just a case of movement out and repositioning the hands I think. Might not be easy though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It is described as working...for a tenner got to be worth a go??









Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'd try it for that, funny I'm looking this morning and missed it!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

For a tenner,whats to loose?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

yeah.....not supprised......this is first time ive bid from abroad....Buenos Aeres!!!!
























Feedback looks ok though....

Jason


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think the single register Citizen automatic chronographs are less common than the double register ones. For Â£10 it's got to be worth a pop. I've got a Citizen Bullhead and it's a fine watch - genuine flyback function with a high beat movement. Higher spec than the equivalent Seiko (6138) of the period, though the Seikos are excellent too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm still in UK only mode!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

When I used Ebay,I used to buy a lot form Russian and that part of the world,never had a problem with any one of my buys









Most problems I had were from the UK


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

heres the full link...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...e=STRK:MEBWN:IT

Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oh no you won it









Looks ok to me,just needs a clean up,if it is running ok


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looks ok in this pic should be a tidy watch in the metal.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sould that subdial hand be vertical? there seems to be a '0' near it or is it me? what fractions does it measure? am I being thick?









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That o is probley a loose washer rattling about inside the crystal







.Is it a 30 min chrono?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's a 10 it goes 10 20 30 and measures elapsed minutes ie a 30 minute chrono, the big seconds hand does the seconds. On reset the seconds and elapsed minute hands should both be verticle.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like the sub division of 5 minute intervals wonder why the 5-10 division is the only one that's filled in though? Looks like the dial is quite good, can see the thacy ring quite clearly


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> That o is probley a loose washer rattling about inside the crystal


Thanks Alex for shitting me up...



> That's a 10


Thanks Paul for making it better....
















Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> thacy ring


You dont want to see my Tacky ring........









Jason


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Jason, only just seen this topic









I have loads of these....take the same 8110 movement as Bullheads of which I have 4....but I also have 2 exact same as yours for spares.

Looks like you won....good price.

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

same as the poljot Jase, reg at 3 is elapsed time 30 minutes, and the big red seconds hand is the chrono elapsed seconds. The difference is the poljot has a constant seconds register at 9 as well


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I hoped you would have an input







Thanks, I will keep you posted on progress..now do you you have a spare bullhead case ?























Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Paul its clear now...







That really is nice....

Jason


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I hoped you would have an input
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the one in bottom right?










No.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Like the one in bottom right?


Oh......







I see.....gulp....we may talk









Jason


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Jason,









Yours only has one sub-dial; it's therefore a 8100 movement (very similiar).

All Bullheads had 2 sub-dials although the 8100 would fit, I'm sure.










Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Interesting......The ebay Chrono seems to be PVD on the case...do you know if it should have?

Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got a reply from the Seiko /Citizen forum...quite interesting



> I have that exact watch.>>
> 
> April 1 2004 at 4:48 AM Cobrajet25 (Login Cobrajet25)
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got a reply from the Seiko /Citizen forum...quite interesting



> I have that exact watch.>>
> 
> April 1 2004 at 4:48 AM Cobrajet25 (Login Cobrajet25)
> 
> ...


----------

